# minimieren



## MiRaMC (20. Juli 2004)

Wie kann man den Minimieren-Button in der Titelleiste eines Frames deaktivieren?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Vorweg, es gibt keinen trivialen Weg den Minimize Button zu deaktivieren...

aber du kannst die ganze Sache "umgehen"


```
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

/*
 * Created on 20.07.2004
 *
 * TODO 
 */

public class TestFrame extends JFrame {

    public TestFrame() {
        super("TestFrame");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        
        //Nicht schön, funktioniert aber ...
        addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){
            public void windowIconified(WindowEvent e){
                setExtendedState(NORMAL);
            }
        });
        
        
        setAlwaysOnTop(true);

        setSize(320, 240);
        setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new TestFrame();
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## squeaker (21. Juli 2004)

Kann man nicht auch das komplette WindowListener Interface implementieren und dann auf die entsprechenden events nicht reagieren?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Also das reicht definitiv nicht... schön wäre es, wenn dieses MouseEvent eine consume() Methode hätte, dass ist jedoch nicht der Fall...

Auch in den Sun developer Foren wird man dazu keine "überzeugende" Lösung finden.

Gruß Tom


----------

